# Jaffna, Srilanka--northern srilankan city



## Pkiritha (Jan 11, 2005)

I wanted to post some random googled pics of this city in the north of Srilanka because its rarely represented here in the forums. The city has been ravaged by war for many years. At one point however it was one of the top cities of srilanka and it contains great history.

Jaffna District, the northernmost region of the Island of Sri Lanka, is one of the oldest habitation sites in Lower South Asia, populated by Tamil speaking people. Jaffna is situated within ten degrees of latitude to the north of the equator. It is in close proximity to the sub-continent of India and separated from it by the Palk Strait and the Bay of Bengal. 

Excavations were carried out in 1918 and 1919 at Kantarodai, an ancient capital of Jaffna, and at Vallipuram, a coastal town situated about six kilometers from Point Pedro. Punch-marked coins called puranas that were current in India during the time of Buddha (6th to 5th centuries B.C.) and copper rods - "kohl" sticks that were very similar to the ones Egyptians used to paint with and dating back to 2000 B.C. - were discovered. Sir Paul E. Pieris, who conducted these excavations, expressed his conviction that the Northern part of Sri Lanka was a "flourishing settlement" even before the birth of Vijaya, the legendary founder of the Sinhalese.
















































Jaffna Library-Rebuilt

























































































































Nallur Kandaswamy Temple 


























University of Jaffna


































Jaffna Hindu College


























































More Random pics:










































IT park










Railway station:









St.Johns college

















remains of Jaffna fort:









Jaffna style fencing:









Ariel shot:









Style of cars in Jaffna-lol old times










A9 road under construction still









Check it out --theres buses lol:









Palmyra tree:

















Other forms of transportation:









:cheers:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

cool pics


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

Fantastics pics!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning pics!!!


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

Really old but a interesting thread 
Colombo and other places with elephants and beaches get all the attention its time Jaffna got some attention again
Its time add some new stuff


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

It seems private companies have started coming to jaffna introducing Modern 
Architecture


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

Chech this blog out for really good photos
http://hemgrapher.blogspot.com/2013/02/jaffna-bus-stand-in-2012.html










most of the Buses are Classic Indian buses but they are in better condition and properly maintained than the buses used in india









Grapes in Jaffna


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

It has a Indian feel but its way more cleaner than Indian cities and the city is filled with life and activity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, nice photos but dont forget to post also their credits, sources.


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

How did we miss the Yal Devi and this become a thread about Jaffna?




Yal Devi or the "Queen of Jaffna" is probably THE most popular train in Sri Lanka becuase everyone knows it.It was the train that transported people from colombo to Jaffna but the track was destroyed but now it has been repaired with Indian assistance

It got its fame when one day it was attacked by the LTTE and many Soldiers ,Policemen and Civilians were present inside.The train was disconnected with a mine blast and the LTTE members fired at the People inside killing both civilians and personnel how ever the Driver dragged the injured to a carriage that was connected to the Locomotive leaving the disconnected carriages behind as a result of his bravery the injured people were given medical assistance and many of them survived however Twenty-eight Army soldiers and eleven civilians lost their lives,


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

Photo from www.defence.lk


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

*Jaffna Railway station*

Jaffna rail way station by LMDtv


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

From imagessrilanka.blogspot.com/


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

Images by Angel Lahoz


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

JAFFNA TEMPLES AND CHURCHES by SINEBEN


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

Sarras guest house by Feng Zhong, on Flickr

Bridge by Gane, on Flickr


----------

